# Duo Fertility experiences? Might try it for few months before another ICSI round



## DBaby2 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies,  just trying to see if anyone has any experiences of using duo fertility monitoring? We have a DD conceived naturally first time.  Been trying for nearly 3years now.  We had ICSI which was successful but then we lost the baby.  Our consultant now thinking I might have PCOS might put me on clomid and metformin for three months then ICSI if that fails.  I'm thinking of maybe purchasing the duo fertility monitor for those three months before ICSI just to see what that produces.  Before I go for it I wondered if anyone has any experience or knowledge or successes with it?

Many thanks x


----------

